# Omega & Celebrities



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

OK folks. 

We all know Pierce Brosnan, Prince William, and now Daniel Craig, wear Omega's, what other celebrities do?

:think:

(updated 5/4/06)

Cool, thanks for your replies guys.

So far we have:

Pierce Brosnan
Prince William
Daniel Craig
Buzz Aldrin
Bill Paxton
Cindy Crawford
Alain De Cadenet
Jeremy Clarkson
Harrison Ford
Ellen MacArthur 
Nicole Kidman
Michael Schumacher
Alexander Popov
Ernie Els
Ian Thorpe
Dean Barker 
Russel Coutts
Michael Phelps
Sergio Garcia
Anna Kournikova


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

*Now that Brosnan's contract is up, we'll likely see him wearing his Omegas less*

Other celebs that come to mind are Bill Paxton and (if you want to call him a celeb ) Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

*Alain De Cadenet wears a Speedy Pro too....*

Here's a pic:


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2006)

The astronauts ;-)










Cheers Jon


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

Does this count?









She may not be wearing one, but she's clearly thinking about it ;-)

eric


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

She counts as two celebrities. ;-)


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

eptaz said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, where did you get the pic of my ex?


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

rbt said:


> Eric, where did you get the pic of my ex?


Gee, there seem to be a lot of them floating around the internet (your photography skills are better than I ever realized, btw). 
Of course, I might have mentioned that her celebrity status was only enhanced by your tumultuous relationship.

eric


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

Semi attractive woman, but I had to cut her loose. Way too high maintenance, and the airfare was killing us. Someday I'll find a keeper. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

rbt said:


> Semi attractive woman, but I had to cut her loose. Way too high maintenance, and the airfare was killing us. Someday I'll find a keeper. Cheers, Bob


I would have gladly taken her off your hands, Bob. ;-)


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll keep you in mind, John, when Charlize and I break up.


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

Harrison Ford wears a Speedmaster Pro. Not in a movie but during various talk show and magazine interviews.


----------



## Winston S. (Feb 15, 2006)

Are we also counting the Brand Ambassadors?

Cindy Crawford
Ellen MacArthur 
Nicole Kidman
Michael Schumacher
Alexander Popov
Ernie Els
Ian Thorpe
Dean Barker 
Russel Coutts
Michael Phelps
Sergio Garcia
Anna Kournikova


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I find it strange that people didn't mentionned Omega ambassadors of the past or its early amabassadors: Sir William Blake, John Stafford, Vladimir Djenibikov (Saliout/Soyouz Astronaut), William Beebe (famous diver of the 30's-40's), Jacques Mayol, the Comex (from the late 50's to the late 60's), Amelia Earhardt, the Concorde (plane which was fitted with Omega clocks and chronometers), the R.A.F whose pilot were wearing 30T2 as chronometers, the king of sweden wore an Omega, Kennedy wore an Omega and Reinhold Messner wore an Omega (austrian explorer)


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool guys, thanks. :-!


----------



## tchaos (Feb 14, 2006)

Winston S. said:


> Are we also counting the Brand Ambassadors?
> Anna Kournikova


didn't Omega enlist Maria Sharapova since A.K. wasn't cutting it on the courts? I find it odd that she's not on anyone's list


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

tchaos said:


> didn't Omega enlist Maria Sharapova since A.K. wasn't cutting it on the courts? I find it odd that she's not on anyone's list


She's with Tag Heuer.


----------



## Winston S. (Feb 15, 2006)

tchaos said:


> didn't Omega enlist Maria Sharapova since A.K. wasn't cutting it on the courts? I find it odd that she's not on anyone's list


I wasn't following Kournikova's tennis career but I thought she was still a Brand Ambassador after her decline on the courts.


----------



## Mr BIG (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, with the amount of money Omega spend on "ambassadors", product placement in movies, and high level recognition-advertising, some would say its more important for Omega to have an "image" than a reputation.

Its interesting how Swatch Group involve ambassadors in almost all their watch companies except Rado. Nicholas Hayek (Swatch Boss) even stated that Rado's success should be based on modern design and cutting edge technology and not image.;-)


----------



## azbigfella (Feb 20, 2006)

While I understand she was dropped, I still think she's worth a picture! :-!
Ray


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

She's in....... even if it is just for that pic! :-!


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to revive such and old thread, but I see Tom Hanks and Mark O'Meara wear Planet Oceans.


----------



## OldChronometres (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey don't forget Vice Prsident Joe Biden!

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.luxist.com/media/2009/02/bidenwatch.jpg


----------



## OldChronometres (Oct 31, 2008)

Did we say George Clooney?

http://www.solarnavigator.net/spons...george_clooney_omega_swiss_watch_sponsors.jpg


----------



## OldChronometres (Oct 31, 2008)

I know, it's a bit late to be posting.


----------



## SpeedyF1 (May 18, 2009)

Omega's latest ambassador: *Zhang Ziyi*


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN (Aug 8, 2008)

Dhani Jones wears a PO....


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

bartwatkins said:


> Dhani Jones wears a PO....


Yes he does.


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

OldChronometres said:


> Hey don't forget Vice Prsident Joe Biden!
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.luxist.com/media/2009/02/bidenwatch.jpg


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

oh yeah....+1. ;-)


SpeedyF1 said:


> Omega's latest ambassador: *Zhang Ziyi*


----------



## SergeantYnot (Nov 11, 2008)

Since "James Bond" is an official Omega ambassador, I wonder if Pierce Brosnan still wears Omega after he was canned from the Bond films and was replaced by Daniel Craig. He probably isn't an ambassador anymore.

Look how shiny that SMP is on Biden...the brushed steel bracelet is classic!


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

UK forum members may have noticed that Jake Humphrey, who is the anchor for BBC Formula One, wears a SMP. It was clearly shown in the Monaco Grand Prix coverage.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

SergeantYnot said:


> Since "James Bond" is an official Omega ambassador, I wonder if Pierce Brosnan still wears Omega after he was canned from the Bond films and was replaced by Daniel Craig. He probably isn't an ambassador anymore.
> 
> Look how shiny that SMP is on Biden...the brushed steel bracelet is classic!


I recently saw him at either the Oscars or Golden Globes this year wearing a watch that certainly wasn't in the current Omega lineup. That's just one night, though, so I'm sure he still wears his Omegas. The interesting thing is that when I saw him in candid pictures while he was an Omega ambassador, he was more often wearing DeVilles and Railmasters than Seamasters.

The funny thing about Daniel Craig is he's not really an ambassador, but his character is. He appears to wear Rolex most times when he's not in front of the camera as James Bond. I think he was even wearing Rolexes (a Submariner and a Milgauss in particular) to some of the QOS premiers. Go figure.


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## OldChronometres (Oct 31, 2008)

VERY nice. Good pic.


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

rvan said:


> Gordon Ramsey


That looks like a midsize SMP.

Or he has a HUGE wrist :think:


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

bfleisher said:


> That looks like a midsize SMP.
> 
> Or he has a HUGE wrist :think:


Not only that but it looks to me like the one on the wrist of VP Biden is a Midsize Quartz model...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong;

Brosnan isnt an ambassador anymore as the watch is the BOND watch. Thats why Craig is now in. Once Craig isn't 007 anymore, then it will be me. Come on guys dont give me that look, a German 007 would be pretty neat.


----------



## SergeantYnot (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL, I suppose you could change your name to "Herr Bhonde"


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

rvan said:


> Gordon Ramsey


how old is that pic?
he always seems to wear Breitling now


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

tomee said:


> how old is that pic?
> he always seems to wear Breitling now


Don't you mean an F#@*ing Breitling :-d
Oh I loved watching his shows, they are so funny. I know its partly an act but come on, who doesn't find it funny when he throws food at contestants.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jon Hamm with a 2535.80 Bond GMT:


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a great shot! Excellent!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if we are doing in real life or movies but Gerard Butler wore a Speedy Moon in the movie The Bounty Hunter.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets not forget JW.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

john wilson said:


> Lets not forget JW.


M'mmm :think: Looks familiar, was he in "Bad Boy Bubby"?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

From GQ Magazine:
"_Tommy Hilfiger's 10 Essentials_, Byne, 5/11:

"My father used to be a watchmaker, and he loved Omega. I don't own one, but I like Omega, too." - Tommy Hilfiger.

Read More Tommy Hilfiger 10 Must-Have Items: 10 Essentials: GQ

Interesting tidbit I thought! 
​


----------



## Edge of Midnight (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought I saw Clint Eastward wearing vintage Omega in Grand Torrino


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm coming late to the game on this one, but Simon Pegg wears a Speedy in "How to Lose Friends and Alienate People." I think there is a publicity shot for an interview he did where he is wearing a Speedy.










Photo taken from IMDb.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

His comedy partner Nick Frost was on Saturday Kitchen sporting a 2254.50 a few months back.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess this is pre-Omega.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

The guy from the Old Spice commercials wearing a PO:










No word on what the Most Interesting Man in the World wears....


----------



## erico (Jul 9, 2009)

noah bennett in heroes wears a blue bond - i think a 2531.8. i feel slightly cooler after that john hamm shot.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

Vice President Joe Biden with his Omega's.... The Speedmaster and the Seamaster Bond.. The man has great taste in watches!


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

imranbecks said:


> Vice President Joe Biden with his Omega's.... The Speedmaster and the Seamaster Bond.. The man has great taste in watches!


Not calling the VP out on anything... but that's not a speedmaster. Looks like an alpha homage to me. subdials all wrong. pushers wrong.


----------



## IR1SH (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent read through the whole post but
Ive noticed Rick from Pawn Stars with a blue Seamaster on, also Gordon Ramsey wears his blue Seamaster alot on his shows..
And im not positive, but I'd swear the guy in the oxy clean commercial is wearing a PO.. Ive paused a few times, looks a little blurry, but definately an HE valve..


----------



## china (Aug 6, 2010)

whitestripes said:


> Not calling the VP out on anything... but that's not a speedmaster. Looks like an alpha homage to me. subdials all wrong. pushers wrong.


Huh, that's correct. There is also a huge gap from the bracelet to the endlink. It very much looks like a copy or a homage.

Looks like the Alpha: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/ruizclaudio/1-10.jpg


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

whitestripes said:


> Not calling the VP out on anything... but that's not a speedmaster. Looks like an alpha homage to me. subdials all wrong. pushers wrong.


Hmmm... That's truly bizarre. I can't think of a single good reason why the veep would be wearing that. He obviously has some affinity for Omegas, judging by his well worn SMP, so he must have at least a basic understanding of the Speedmaster. And I'm certain he could afford the real deal. So, what gives? Very strange, indeed....


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

china said:


> Huh, that's correct. There is also a huge gap from the bracelet to the endlink. It very much looks like a copy or a homage.
> 
> Looks like the Alpha: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/ruizclaudio/1-10.jpg


Really??? Cld it be a rep?? Coz I can seriously see an Omega logo on the dial in the close up shot...


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it's an alpha


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

whitestripes said:


> I think it's an alpha


I agree that it could very well be an Alpha. If so, however, that would make it all the more confusing. What the heck would our esteemed Vice President be wearing an homage watch for? So very strange. I'd love to know the backstory to this. :think:


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

Dixan said:


> I agree that it could very well be an Alpha. If so, however, that would make it all the more confusing. What the heck would our esteemed Vice President be wearing an homage watch for? So very strange. I'd love to know the backstory to this. :think:


You guys may be right..... It does look like the Alpha..










Alpha Speedmaster


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

Couple pics of James Gandolfini wearing a 2254...Been wearing this since at least 2008 as I saw him wearing it at a charity benefit here in Las Vegas...Most recent pictures I can track down show him wearing it as well...


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

That's messed up!


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Hanks with a Speedmaster (looks like a 1498 bracelet):


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Mikail Gorbachev wears an all gold Constellation for the longest of times.

Sub4


----------



## DL4567 (Nov 15, 2008)

IR1SH said:


> And im not positive, but I'd swear the guy in the oxy clean commercial is wearing a PO.. Ive paused a few times, looks a little blurry, but definately an HE valve..


Anthony Sullivan wears an orange bezel 42mm PO.
Billy Mays wore a few different watches, and I think one of them was a black 2254.


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Ellen Degeneres wore a Speedmaster Pro during one of here comedy shows.

Sub4


----------



## 244335 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hansch99 said:


> Tom Hanks with a Speedmaster (looks like a 1498 bracelet):


He's on the cover of the Life section of the USA Today newspaper today wearing a partially obscured Omega.

That thing Tom Hanks does: Direct 'Larry Crowne' - USATODAY.com


----------



## speedyone (May 26, 2011)

Tom Hanks was just on the Daily Show with John Stewart wearing a Speedy...I think he's been wearing one since he did Apollo XIII.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Simon Pegg on Graham Norton a few weeks back was wearing a Speedy.









Sorry the pics not from the show, but I couldn't find one!

cheers.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeremy Clarkson. Railmaster XXL and PO


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve Carell is wearing a Speedy Moon in this week's feature on him going to Marshifield MA for the summer in the Boston Globe Magazine. Will post an image later if possible.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's one for the British viewers... Alan Titchmarsh wearing a Seamaster Pro. Don't see him working as an ambassador any time soon though. "Omega... choice of astronauts, secret agents, actors and... gardeners" ;-)

(Please, no flames if you're a gardener, or just like Alan Titchmarsh)










Picture courtesy of watchesinmovies.info


----------



## diverdown (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Harmon wears a new Proplf with an orange strap on NCIS. I believe the watch is his as he has been seen wearing it in public. Prior to the Proplof he wore a Planet Ocean.

~S


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps with the new PO Chrono.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Seriously, what's up with Biden's Alpha?


----------



## HHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Omega announced a new ambassador, Chad Le Clos a few days ago OMEGA Watches: Chad Le Clos is OMEGA's new swimming ambassador


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

The Prodigy said:


> Michael Phelps with the new PO Chrono.


Now this explains the problems with the cal.2500; they're being assembled by an Olympic swimmer and a 9 year old girl. :-s And they are not even using their loupes. . . :-d


----------



## Batman182 (Jul 27, 2011)

Derek N said:


> Now this explains the problems with the cal.2500; they're being assembled by an Olympic swimmer and a 9 year old girl. :-s And they are not even using their loupes. . . :-d


lol


----------



## Zuppa Romana (Sep 29, 2010)

Nobel Peace Prize winner Martti Ahtisaari.


----------



## Faith+1 (May 13, 2011)

I'd love to see Drew Barrymore wear an Omega. Anyone know if she ever wore one?


----------



## UCrazyKid (Oct 2, 2008)

Keeping this thread alive:


----------



## HHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Sergio Garcia visited Bangkok's Omega Boutique wearing the Blue Planet Ocean Titanium Liquidmetal on blue rubber strap OMEGA Watches: Sergio Garcia visits Bangkok's Siam Paragon OMEGA Boutique

Pictures from omegawatches.com.


----------



## sk0eric (Oct 18, 2011)

Anthony sullivan from the shopping channel. he wears a Planet ocean


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

UCrazyKid said:


> Keeping this thread alive:
> View attachment 498228


I am shocked that it took so long to add one of the most recognized ambassadors.


----------



## MaestroDW (Jun 26, 2009)

Kenny Rogers dons a Planet Ocean with orange bezel and metal band. I conducted for him on a concert and we compared notes on Omegas backstage.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

whitestripes said:


> Not calling the VP out on anything... but that's not a speedmaster. Looks like an alpha homage to me. subdials all wrong. pushers wrong.


Has he been to China in the last few years? That looks like a faux Speedy to me. The pushers are wrong and it appears to have that monday.tuesday.wednesday thing going on with the subdials, just like on the alpha and all of the fake chronos.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Faith+1 said:


> I'd love to see Drew Barrymore wear an Omega. Anyone know if she ever wore one?


Yes, and I'd love to see her wear a string bikini while wearing an Omega. Anyone seen this combo?


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

napel said:


> I am shocked that it took so long to add one of the most recognized ambassadors.


Can't quite make out the watch but the orange strap screams Orange Bezel PO...no?


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

HHP said:


> Sergio Garcia visited Bangkok's Omega Boutique wearing the Blue Planet Ocean Titanium Liquidmetal on blue rubber strap OMEGA Watches: Sergio Garcia visits Bangkok's Siam Paragon OMEGA Boutique
> 
> Pictures from omegawatches.com.


This beautiful Blue LM only comes in 45.5mm? Is that correct?


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just watching the recent episode of Nikita. Guest star Isaiah Mustafa was wearing the PO 2500... I noticed it the moment it came on screen! The watch can also be seen in later scenes throughout the episode...


















Through google images, it seems to be his own personal watch... The man has excellent taste in watches!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

I spotted Mr. Bubly in the Safeway sporting a platinum Daytona. He mentioned something about just getting "the call". I didn't bore him with my rant about Rolex availability, waitlists, grey market pricing, etc.

It was Tuesday, so naturally I was wearing my _Speedmaster_. I tried nonchalantly flashing the best and most popular chronograph on Earth (and in space), but he didn't seem to notice. Either that or he just didn't give a $#!t. Whateverrrr!!!










René


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

Titan II said:


> I spotted Mr. Bubly in the Safeway sporting a platinum Daytona. He mentioned something about just getting "the call". I didn't bore him with my rant about Rolex availability, waitlists, grey market pricing, etc.
> 
> It was Tuesday, so naturally I was wearing my _Speedmaster_. I tried nonchalantly flashing the best and most popular chronograph on Earth (and in space), but he didn't seem to notice. Either that or he just didn't give a $#!t. Whateverrrr!!!
> 
> ...



interesting, the thread haven quite for over 9 years
anyway, Sebastian Gorka wears a Planet Ocean on a bracelet


----------

